# Upgrades for the Heavenly?



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

First off, loving the new look, Admin! Couldn't find my bookmark icon for a minute









Is there a thin wire, deeper drip tray available that will fit a Heavenly? The STD tray has more closed area than open. Also re. the dial, I have looked into judging a shot by the pressure under extraction, but the dial only goes to 3?

Aside: Don't tell the wife, but I'm begining to feel like upgrading something volume-programmable I think


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Your machine is a hx machine - the dial won't show you extraction pressure ( even if it did this isn't the way to judge extraction ) . The dial is showing you your boiler pressure - not pressure at the group head

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anakinlucas (Nov 6, 2015)

Thought the Heavenly was a dual boiler machine, not HX???


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anakinlucas said:


> Thought the Heavenly was a dual boiler machine, not HX???


single boiler HX......100%, unless you know differently!


----------



## Anakinlucas (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry mate, your correct, don't know where I got that idea from! Apologies!


----------

